# What's the story with the 72 GTO mirrors?



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

I recently noticed a set of awsome mirrors on a 70 GTO that were bullet shaped and painted to match the car. After checking into it, I found that they were off of a 72 GTO. So I started looking for a set and found that they are not made aftermarket.

Anyone know where or how to find a set?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

70455goat said:


> I recently noticed a set of awsome mirrors on a 70 GTO that were bullet shaped and painted to match the car. After checking into it, I found that they were off of a 72 GTO. So I started looking for a set and found that they are not made aftermarket.
> 
> Anyone know where or how to find a set?


I think you are looking for the Sport mirror...

Ames has them...
Part # F167 Remote LH-(RE)....129 each
Part# F167A NON Remote RH (RE) 99.00 each

You will need mounting brackets as well 8.00 each.
www.amesperf.com
1.800-421-2637

Performance Years has them as well No price given..
Part # GMD50 and GFD49
They are GM replacements
1.800.542.PART.......www.performanceyears.com

Check with YearOne as well

Perhaps your local auto parts place has them. They used to be available here.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Are these the ones?









If so, they were used on Camaros and Firebirds from 1970-1981 so should be pretty easy to find in a boneyard.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BV GTO said:


> Are these the ones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the ones. They are expensive for period correct ones. They used to sell them in parts stores in black. Don't know if you can still find them but they weren't expensive at all.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Drove by a local junkyard today and took a peek over the wall. I saw a couple 2nd gen F bodies with the mirrors. There used to be an F body parts yard on San Jose, CA I'd frequent that had boxes full of those mirrors. I bet you could still find a good pair in a "Pick Ur Part".


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

BV GTO said:


> Drove by a local junkyard today and took a peek over the wall. I saw a couple 2nd gen F bodies with the mirrors. There used to be an F body parts yard on San Jose, CA I'd frequent that had boxes full of those mirrors. I bet you could still find a good pair in a "Pick Ur Part".


The Sport Mirrors on GM cars were offered on just about every model beginning in 1970. I have them on my 70 GTO. Though, originally offered in early 70 as a dealer installed option on the GTO, they became familiar with every line of cars GM made.

The mirrors themselves are essentially all the same. BUT, each car has a different mounting plate to match the contour of the door on each different model car they were installed on. 
Just picking up a set at a junk yard does not garauntee that they will fit. The ones on my car came off a later 70s Cutlass, and as such, we had to grind the mounting base to recontour it so that the mirrors mounted at the correct angle.

The bases may still be available NOS through GM.

Russ


----------



## Smitty455 (May 20, 2020)

Reviving an old post here!

70-81 Camaro/firebird mirrors will work as long as they are not the stud
type. Make sure you grab the brackets. Somewhere in the 70’s they changed slightly.

The critical item is the gasket that corrects the angle of the mirror. These are make/model specific as the door skins were manufactured at different angles. The F-body gaskets may not produce a level mirror on the GTO.

The correct gasket part numbers listed for 71-72 Lemans/GTO is:
9833068 =LH
9833069 =RH

More than likely its the same for the 70 and possibly 68-69 GTO/Lemans


----------



## Smitty455 (May 20, 2020)

Here's a link to everything you need to know about sport mirrors.: The Ultimate 70-72 A-body Sport Mirror Guide

71-72 Sport mirrors were the same across the Buick, Olds and Pontiac. I'm sure this includes the 70 GTO but I don't have a parts manual that shows a part number for the 70 GTO with sport mirrors.


----------

